# fish id please



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

the second is a laker, is the first fish a brook trout? ive never caught a brookie in the states, only in switzerland, thanks!


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Sure looks like a Brooke to me! Nice catch!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i was told it could also be a splake?

either way i <3 those community ponds!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Brook trout. They do not have brood stock splake. They are sterile. :wink:


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

ok, dident know, thanks!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Where?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

close to the house, so yea, you know lol


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

:wink: Been a while since i saw one of either of those. -Ov-


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Those are the shrieking eels...


----------



## BRN (Sep 18, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> Those are the shrieking eels...


"Fezzik, are there rocks ahead?"
"If there are, we'll all be dead."


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

"im a member of the brute squad"
"member? you ARE the brute squad"

great movie!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

On my nhonor as a Spainard
Sorry- I've known too many Spainards.

HE DIDN'T FALL? INCONCEIVABLE. 
You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means. 


As classic as any movie


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Brook trout. They do not have brood stock splake. They are sterile. :wink:


Not entirely true:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Splake

But as rare as wild spawning is it may as well be.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

MKP said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > Brook trout. They do not have brood stock splake. They are sterile. :wink:
> ...


In a community pond i highly doubt there would be any splake to have a 1/1,000,000 chance of spawning. I know that nature has ways sometimes but the morbid comm. ponds weed out all the hope mama nature has. :lol:


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> MKP said:
> 
> 
> > lunkerhunter2 said:
> ...


Just sayin' _(O)_

And of course you're right, theres no way in hell they're spawning in there. :lol:


----------

